# Lake Juliet



## HalOutdoors (Jan 7, 2017)

Was involved in an accident on lake Juliet and lost some gear. Layout blinds red heads,bluebills,ring necks, mallards,gwt, decoys. If any of it is found I would appreciate it if you would let me know and I can come pick it up


----------



## obadiah (Jan 7, 2017)

Will do. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 7, 2017)

You're boat was the one that sank? Hope everyone was ok and you find you're gear. That lake gets rough in high winds.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jan 7, 2017)

Preciate it. Lost some buffleheads head decoys as well


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2017)

Are you OK?


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 7, 2017)

Dang...hope you all are okay.  Please describe what happened so maybe others can prevent it.  Hope you get some gear back but better you made it through.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 8, 2017)

This could be his story...?

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/teen-hospitalized-after-boat-sinks-in-lake-juliette/383360126

It was windy up here yesterday morning.  Juliette is no place to be when the wind gets up.

Let us know what happened please.  Like someone said above, it may help someone else down the road.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jan 8, 2017)

Im curious as to what happened? Did you guys not put the plug in? I would like to know the deal so we can possibly take something away from the accident to keep us on our toes. Thanks in advance...btw...glad you guys are ok and that gear can be replaced....you can't


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2017)

Y'all please be careful out there.  This sport can kill you quick with boats and frigid temps involved.  Heard on mud motor talk about a group of young men around Baytown Tx who went out last week and didn't come back alive.  Can't remember, either 3  dead and 2 dogs.  Men ranging in age from 18 to 25. It happens every year, please do everything you can so to avoid it happening to you

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...young-men-killed-on-duck-hunting-10842772.php


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jan 8, 2017)

we'd been running around the lake since 3 am looking for a spot and helping another group of hunters chase down there boat so after all the go to spots had been been take and shearing a pin and the wind making things very difficult we headed back across the towards the boat ramp. the waves started coming over the side of the boat and trying to flip it but so we turned to move with the wind but the water was moving faster than the boat and a wave came over the rear of the boat pushing the front under causing the whole boat to be sucked under.it didnt sink,it came back up capsized and we hung onto it and decoy bags for 2 hours


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 8, 2017)

Scary deal ... glad everyone is ok


----------



## across the river (Jan 8, 2017)

Scary deal for sure.  Glad you are o.k.  These guys were not so fortunate.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/8f6a07fa-727c-3db3-ba0e-aa1aa24fc63f/ss_3-texas-men-missing-while.html


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 8, 2017)

Man that's bad. I know it was cold. I'm out there a good bit but was at Seminole this weekend. I was out there in a smaller Jon boat a few years ago when the wind kicked up and luckily was going head on into the waves. The spray off the bow froze my eye shut
 but we made it to land by the skin of our teeth. Can't believe no one helped y'all for two hours.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2017)

That is very scary. Did you have a life jacket on??


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for that info my friend. Maybe that will help someone out if they ever get into that situation.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2017)

Glad you made it!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 8, 2017)

What size boat were you in?


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jan 8, 2017)

14' double wide with a 9.5


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad everyone made it, others haven't been as fortunate.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad you are ok. It was pretty sporty out there this weekend for sure.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you lose the boat or was it pulled out?


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad you are ok, I live up the road, and it was a a big topic locally this weekend.


----------



## Silvereyes (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad everyone is okay. I got into a rough day in a fiberglass 14 foot boat and 9.5 last duck season. I sold the boat and bought a 15-42 with a 25 and have still had some rough days on Juliet.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad y'all ok.


----------



## Old Bart (Jan 10, 2017)

Glad you guys are alright, I'm really surprised nobody came to help you guys though...


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 10, 2017)

Old Bart said:


> Glad you guys are alright, I'm really surprised nobody came to help you guys though...



Have you been there and seen the guys hunting there now? Actually am not surprised none of them helped out.

Used to be the same 5-6 boats down there consistently and everyone was friendly at the ramp. Those days are long gone.


----------



## killerv (Jan 11, 2017)

Glad y'all are ok. Lesson learned. 3 guys, dog, and all that gear in a small boat on a rough lake is a dangerous situation


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank y'all. We recovered the layouts and the coots and a few miscellaneous duck decoys but if anyone is headed to the lake or was or has been on the lake happens to see any of our decoys could grab them and give me a dm or spread the word to anyone you know that goes to the lake. I'd be willing to pay a little to get most of them back. Lost bluebills,red heads,buffle heads,and ringnecks on long line rigs. All help is appreciated. Thank y'all,be safe.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2017)

Had something like that happen to me many years ago on the Altamaha. My hunting partner insisted that we take his very small boat into Rhett's. Going out of Two Way Fish camp it was like a mill pond coming back it was ruff. Thanks to Drbugman we got pulled back in after we righted the boat.


----------



## CaptPaul (Jan 13, 2017)

It was rough that day.   I hunt 90% of the time out of my canoe by myself.  I am sorry I couldn't aid in the search.   I saw the emergency vehicles at the ramp and felt helpless.  I am glad you all are safe.   I would like to offer a suggestion to anyone who hunts big water or by themselves.   Carry an EPIRB, I carry the PLB version and if I get in a life or death situation I can pop the button and let someone know where I am and I need help immediately.   Also I carry a ditch bag attached to the life jacket that has a snickers bar, big lighter, and notecard with important phone numbers on it so that if my phone is lost I can call folks for either help or to let them know I am ok.   If I find any of the items lost I will let you all know!


----------

